# Viking vs. American 30" All Gas range



## emshern (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, it is time to buy my stove.
The knowns:
30"
All Gas
White door (stainless trim) - this has eliminated Wolf, but they had lower Btu's anyway. 

I have narrowed it (I think) to the Viking (18,00Btu is highest burner) and the American Range (21,000Btu highest). 
When I was at the appliance store, one of the main ergonomic differences I noticed was that the VIking oven opening felt much lower than the American.

Opinions? Experiences?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

American is made right here in the U.S. while Viking is made overseas. That's what triggered my decision to choose American over Viking. There was also the fact that the burners were of different sizes vs the Viking where all four burners had the same sizes.


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

When did Viking leave Greenwood, MS?


----------

